# Small boat on the "BIG" Water?



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I have fished with SYonker and he has fished with me in my 14' as well. Mine has a bit more beam and depth but with a 15 horse is a little slower. Slow is not good when you need to get in in a hurry.

We got caught off Muskegon last year knowing full well a front was coming in. Had to get that last fish (took 2 trying to pull lines - was about ready to hack them off). It went from oil slick calm to OMG in about 20 minutes, and was approaching *** by the time we entered port. In my 215 we would have kept fishing, but in the 14' it was quite hairy.

Learn to read the waves as well. Two weekends ago we fished my 215 in 5' waves, big and evenly spaced, and had no issues. I've fished the 14' in front of the harbor in 4' swells with no sharp edges and big spacing and other than almost barfing we fished just fine. I've had tight packed 2-2.5' chop and turned my 4000# 260 Hp Four Winns around as boat control was a nightmare.

FBD, Holland, MI


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Well somebody from a 25 footer is lost out on lake Michigan right now, hope it isn't going to be a tragedy for some family.
Small-big makes no matter if you do not keep an eye to the sky and use caution and common sense out there. I learned what threatening weather blowing in fast is like in a hurry, it is the subtle changes you need to be aware of, not waiting until the 5 footers are on top of you. The reports are just wrong some times.


----------



## MichiganMike5 (Feb 4, 2003)

We fish reguarly out of Grand Haven and Muskegon from our 18' Lund and have been to 300fow several times. One piece of equipment that many view as a piece of trolling equipment but can help save ya on the big pond is a sea anchor or drift sock. We towed in a 21' Bayliner last year, out of Muskegon, The 2 guys and their teen sons had the poor luck of losing power on a very foggy day, they didnt have enough anchor line to reach bottom and no way of controlling their drift much less anchoring in one spot. after they made several requests for someone to help without success, the wife and I pulled lines and went looking for them, the trouble we we ran into was that their GPS coordinates kept changing as they continued to drift farther and farther to the NNW and the fog was very thick in places. We finally found them and had a very slow 6 mile ride back to the harbor. A sea anchor or drift sock would've made it much easier to find them, Luckily, they had a good marine radio that allowed us to stay in contact while locating them.

Mike


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

People always tell me I'm crazy for heading onto the big pond in a small craft. I always pick my days, if its rough, its not happening. Northwood and I have a 14 mirrocraft with a 25 HP merc. Its outfitted with a marine radio and GPS and plenty of back up supplies. Its been clocked at 26mph with 3 guys and gear. I have no worries about going out and fishing the big lake in it. If something should kick up, we can get in to shore fast. That being said, we also pick perfect days and don't head out to far. You take chances no matter where you fish or what you fish in, the key is to minimize those risks by using your best piece of equipment, Your brain.


----------



## Sin_X (Mar 3, 2004)

Been reading responses, the bow cover is a great idea. I'll have to take it off the shelf in the garage and put it in my boat. I have a 17.5 foot smoker craft that has a mid-vee so I have to pick and choose my days. anything over 3's start coming over the bow. I recently install a good radio and GPS and have always had a good compass. Hope to be able to get out of Manistee a few times this year, last year had to turn around due to weather both times I tried.


----------

